# Useing natural branches



## Blake182 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello guy's and girl's 
well im setting up a new enclosure's for my children python's and i have found some gum-tree branches is there any thing i need to do be for i put them in the enclosure??


Blake


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 24, 2012)

They will be fine untreated, but if you are paranoid you can scrub them, soak them and leave them out in the sun for a bit.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd probably soak them in boiling water to kill off any bugs then wait a week or so for the branches to fully dry.


----------



## leamos (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd soak it in the bathtub for a few days to kill/flush out any critters etc, ants can be a real pain in the ....... for your animals but a few days submerged deals with them pretty well


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your help can i stain or paint them if so what would be the best paint??


----------



## timantula (Sep 24, 2012)

All my enc's have natural branches and hollow logs, my job is working with food and our hot wash hose is 80ish degrees and I just hose them well with that and never had any problems. I also give them a squirt with f10. Then sun them dry.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't see the point in using natural branches if you're gonna paint them! xD Just chuck them straight in from the bush and let your snake/s smell nature!


----------



## saintanger (Sep 24, 2012)

ok from experience my partner once bought home a big hollow branch for my black headed python enclosure and i told him to leave it on my front lawn, cause i wanted to clean it the next day before going in the enclosure. well that night as i sat out on the front porch having a cigarett out popped a redbellied black snake from that hollow branch, it was only a baby but venomous all the same. he then caught it and released it the next day were he got the hollow branch from. he had checked it and carried it to his ute and not once did he see it, got home took it off the ute and put it on the front lawn. 

so from now on he inspects them very well befor bringing them home.

always check any hollow wood before you take it home


----------



## timantula (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow lucky no bite, when I go collecting my logs I get throttle happy with the chainsaw hoping to scare any unwanted critters out. Haven't come across any snakes in the logs.... Yet.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 24, 2012)

this guy was a hatchie and was very far up, as my partner check the log and banged it on the floor, then through it on the ute and it never came out.


----------



## jakedasnake (Sep 24, 2012)

I would soak it in hot water


----------



## Sistinas (Sep 25, 2012)

I can never seem to find any nice branches when I look


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 25, 2012)

looking for the right branch is like looking for a needle in a haystack. It takes me hours to fined just the right one.


----------



## damian83 (Sep 25, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> I don't see the point in using natural branches if you're gonna paint them! xD Just chuck them straight in from the bush and let your snake/s smell nature!



I've done that with my dragons and snakes no problems...

- - - Updated - - -



Sistinas said:


> I can never seem to find any nice branches when I look



Look somewhere there are gum trees, other wise ill get my hands on some and you can get them off me  (finder fees apply in form of rum)


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 25, 2012)

saintanger said:


> ok from experience my partner once bought home a big hollow branch for my black headed python enclosure and i told him to leave it on my front lawn, cause i wanted to clean it the next day before going in the enclosure. well that night as i sat out on the front porch having a cigarett out popped a redbellied black snake from that hollow branch, it was only a baby but venomous all the same. he then caught it and released it the next day were he got the hollow branch from. he had checked it and carried it to his ute and not once did he see it, got home took it off the ute and put it on the front lawn.
> 
> so from now on he inspects them very well befor bringing them home.
> 
> always check any hollow wood before you take it home



Says more about RBB's than anything else and I'm glad the log didn't get a soak in boiling water before discovering the little fella. People are CRAZY!


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 25, 2012)

saintanger said:


> ok from experience my partner once bought home a big hollow branch for my black headed python enclosure and i told him to leave it on my front lawn, cause i wanted to clean it the next day before going in the enclosure. well that night as i sat out on the front porch having a cigarett out popped a redbellied black snake from that hollow branch, it was only a baby but venomous all the same. he then caught it and released it the next day were he got the hollow branch from. he had checked it and carried it to his ute and not once did he see it, got home took it off the ute and put it on the front lawn.always check any hollow wood before you take it home


Just one of the many reasons that broken rotting logs shouldn't be used , they can be home to a wide variety of creatures best to leave them be Op Find yourself a smooth barked tree that is still very alive with leaven and all, then cut it off let it dry if you want and woolah you will have a pest free branch , any thing that is found on the ground is possibly going to have bugs and all sorts of creatures in it where as a live growing tree with a smooth bark not a loose thick kind shouldn't have anything hiding in it


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 25, 2012)

I live on 100 acres of bush - some rainforest in the gullies but a lot of eucalypt on the hillsides, plenty of pythons, RBBS, small-eyed, yellow-faced whipsnakes, lacies and other things. Costs me a fortune to aerial spray the bush with F10 and bleach every 2 months to keep the wild animals safe from "NASTIES" and "BUGS" that they might encounter and compromise their health... In the gullies I have to do each shrub and tree individually with a backpack sprayer because the plane can't get down there. You can always tell the ones I've missed by the litter of dead reptiles lying on the ground and draped in the branches, from exposure to things they should never come into contact with. How they manage to survive in the bush with all its natural scents and fresh air I just don't know.

I'm thinking of trying it with a steam cleaner this year, no chemicals, but they're a bit heavy to lug around the hills. I'll do the rocks with a steam mop from Danoz Direct - that should cover all bases... Life is sooo complicated with all these nasties and bugs...

Seriously, you should get a life and realise that your reptile enclosure is a far more pathogenic place than the bush ever is. Your snake/lizard has to live in a very small space in which it defecates and does a range of contaminating activities, and the prospect of the keeper sterilising materials such as porous wood, once a python has crawled through its own waste and then coiled up on a branch, is nil. The bush is a far safe place than your enclosure with regard to exposure to significant pathogens like fungi, bacteria and viruses.

Jamie

Jamie


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I live on 100 acres of bush - some rainforest in the gullies but a lot of eucalypt on the hillsides, plenty of pythons, RBBS, small-eyed, yellow-faced whipsnakes, lacies and other things. Costs me a fortune to aerial spray the bush with F10 and bleach every 2 months to keep the wild animals safe from "NASTIES" and "BUGS" that they might encounter and compromise their health... In the gullies I have to do each shrub and tree individually with a backpack sprayer because the plane can't get down there. You can always tell the ones I've missed by the litter of dead reptiles lying on the ground and draped in the branches, from exposure to things they should never come into contact with. How they manage to survive in the bush with all its natural scents and fresh air I just don't know.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying it with a steam cleaner this year, no chemicals, but they're a bit heavy to lug around the hills. I'll do the rocks with a steam mop from Danoz Direct - that should cover all bases... Life is sooo complicated with all these nasties and bugs...



Post of the year in 2012


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 25, 2012)

! 500ml of f-10 versus several million years of evolution; I know who I'm backing.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 25, 2012)

timantula said:


> Lol lol the day shift arrives. And who should get a life? And maybe some of us keep our enc clean.. You know remove poo on a daily basis.



You're talking about the stuff you can see - which is the least harmful of it. Cages are fetid, stuffy, full of germs you can't see, and unless you add things which smell natural and earthy, not a nice place to be for most of your life. You can't effectively sterilise porous wood, and indeed, the very materials the eclosures are commonly made from (such as particleboard), outgas very toxic substances like formaldehyde...

Given the choice, I'm sure the snake would far sooner vacate the confines of a truly contaminated environment such as its enclosure, and move into a patch of natural-smelling, earthy bush, with all its so-called hazards.

Jamie


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2012)

timantula said:


> Lol lol the day shift arrives.



OK. This made me LOL almost as much as Jamie's post did.

As for collecting branches from the wild, I'd be more concerned about introducing pests (borer beetles, etc.) that could be detrimental to the enclosure itself, not the inhabitants. Isn't this a valid concern ?


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

Well all mine get washed in 80degree + water then a spray with f10... I've never seen any critters after I've done that..


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 25, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> OK. This made me LOL almost as much as Jamie's post did.
> 
> As for collecting branches from the wild, I'd be more concerned about introducing pests (borer beetles, etc.) that could be detrimental to the enclosure itself, not the inhabitants. Isn't this a valid concern ?



Not really a valid concern.If you collect fresh branches as opposed to half rotting ones laying on the ground then there is no problem.A quick visual inspection of the branch will soon show up if there are any bugs on/in it.




timantula said:


> Well all mine get washed in 80degree + water then a spray with f10... I've never seen any critters after I've done that..



That is most likely because there were never any critters on it in the first place.


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess this is one of those 'each to there own ' cases. All my reptiles ate happy n healthy and I won't be removing my logs n branches.

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 265966
Here an example of what I collect n use.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2012)

It's funny how far removed these couch potatoes are from nature. I'm guessing they have never stuck a snag on a stick straight from the bush and cooked it on an open fire either. Imagine the germs!!! why people think it is better to lace their branches with poison before using them will always be a mystery to me.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 25, 2012)

They may be healthy, but you can't know about happy because they have no choices - they have to make do regardless...

Jamie


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

F10 is a drinkable sanitizer!! 
While it is not advised to!!


----------



## Leeloofluff (Sep 25, 2012)

Yet again a simple question by a concerned owner gets the typical aps treatment. We all have different opinions, and at least this guy wanted to double check his husbandry. We get it, some of you have been doing this for years and know absolutly everything. But do you have to be such jerks about it? Really turns people off asking for help next time something happened. 

How about we try once in awhile, 
" hey mate, dont worry about scrubbing or sanitising perches, just put them in the tank and it's fine. " 

Easy


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2012)

Leeloofluff said:


> Yet again a simple question by a concerned owner gets the typical aps treatment. We all have different opinions, and at least this guy wanted to double check his husbandry. We get it, some of you have been doing this for years and know absolutly everything. But do you have to be such jerks about it? Really turns people off asking for help next time something happened.
> 
> How about we try once in awhile,
> " hey mate, dont worry about scrubbing or sanitising perches, just put them in the tank and it's fine. "
> ...



Because the noobs will say (with utmost authority) that you have to scrub it with f10 at 80°C, soak it in a bath and put it in the sun, dress it in a tutu for a week, then remove all the wood from it... This contradicts what the common sense approach really is... If there wasn't such bad advice given, people wouldnt make such a joke of it. All you can do when people say these things is laugh or cry.. We prefer to have a bit of a laugh :lol:


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 25, 2012)

timantula said:


> F10 is a drinkable sanitizer!!



That's bloody ridiculous. Have you read the poisons info or MSDS for F10.
If used in the correct and specified manner it is safe to use (even if unnecessary)
YOU CAN NOT DRINK IT.
The ingredients become safe after being left on surfaces for the minimum specified times.


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 25, 2012)

timantula said:


> F10 is a drinkable sanitizer!!



Haha and round up is a drinkable weed poison supposedly any way , I live near the berry exchange largest blue berry farm in the southern hemisphere , when round up (glycosolphate)(sp) came into the scene they had a salesman come to the farm to try and get them to use it for weed control , they were worried about if they washed there packs in the dams if it could contaminate and kill the berries , so to prove that it was only effective in the proper doses the salesman had a big scull of the crap , he apparently did this a bit and winded up rather sick from it , something about kidney problems 

My point is that whilst a chemical may not show any bad effects when used properly and only when it is needed , if it is abused and used to regularly then they can have certain long term effects 

I use f10 but only about every 6 months or so I do substrate changes and warm water cleans regularly though


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

My point is that whilst a chemical may not show any bad effects when used properly and only when it is needed , if it is abused and used to regularly then they can have certain long term effects 


I use f10 but only about every 6 months or so I do substrate changes and warm water cleans regularly though........
I do agree with that.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2012)

timantula said:


> F10 is a drinkable sanitizer!!



This is the kind of quality advice I was talking about!


----------



## shrinkie (Sep 25, 2012)

i use something called cage wizard when ever i put new vines in i spray them and leave them out of the cage for a day then wash them in hot water and wait another day for them to dry before i put them in


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 25, 2012)

If I've gotten a branch or log from another person, I spray the crap out of it with f10. If I've found it, chances are I'll just chuck it straight in the tank, or if it looks a bit manky or has noticable hollows etc, I might give it a spray. That's about the extent of it.


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

Snowman said:


> This is the kind of quality advice I was talking about!


F10SC is a total spectrum disinfectant that, unlike other strong disinfectants on the market, has no adverse side effects on people, animals, or on equipment and surfaces. It is ecologically friendly and biodegradable, and carries a wide range of registrations and approvals from around the world.

In Australia, F10SC is registered by the APVMA for use in animal production and housing facilities, approved by AQIS for use in food export processing as a non-rinse disinfectant, and is also listed by the TGA as a Hospital Grade Disinfectant.


The benefits of using F10SC include: 


Kills all types of pathogen – F10SC is bactericidal, virucidal, fungicidal, sporicidal.


Minimal chance of microbial resistance due to F10SC’s unique benzalkonium chloride and polyhexamethylene biguanide combination of actives and mode of action.


*Rapid kill times – less than 30 secs for gram positive bacteria, 60 secs for gram negative bacteria, Canine Parvovirus 20 mins.


Successfully tested against avian influenza (bird flu) viruses at a concentration of 1:500 in 10 mins.


Non-corrosive, non-toxic, non-tainting, non-irritating, aldehyde-free.


Highly cost effective.


Biodegradable & ecologically friendly.


Tried, tested, independently verified and documented, and approved around the world.

- - - Updated - - -

Might pay to do some research before posting ....


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> If I've gotten a branch or log from another person, I spray the crap out of it with f10. .



That's fair enough. Since you don't know what they used it for or if their collection free of disease etc. Remember though that 2 min of F10 will kill bacteria. To kill fungi, viris's and various diseases it takes 15-30 min to have any effect.


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 25, 2012)

I still don't see the part where it say you can drink it like juice


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2012)

timantula said:


> F10SC is a total spectrum disinfectant that, unlike other strong disinfectants on the market, has no adverse side effects on people, animals, or on equipment and surfaces. It is ecologically friendly and biodegradable, and carries a wide range of registrations and approvals from around the world.
> In Australia, F10SC is registered by the APVMA for use in animal production and housing facilities, approved by AQIS for use in food export processing as a non-rinse disinfectant, and is also listed by the TGA as a Hospital Grade Disinfectant.
> The benefits of using F10SC include:
> Kills all types of pathogen – F10SC is bactericidal, virucidal, fungicidal, sporicidal.
> ...



NOWHERE in your cut and paste research does it say it is a "drinkable sanitizer"! I maintain that your statement of such on a public forum for kids to read is both foolish and dangerous. Which is a reflection on who you are...


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 25, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> If I've gotten a branch or log from another person, I spray the crap out of it with f10. If I've found it, chances are I'll just chuck it straight in the tank, or if it looks a bit manky or has noticable hollows etc, I might give it a spray. That's about the extent of it.



This is where I differ in opinion.
I have no hesitation using fresh branches as they come,but there is no way I would use a branch or log that came out of someone else's enclosure,F10 or no F10.


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol... I never said I sit down at night and knock back a few glasses of it... I was looking at using it in my food factory and the rep had a sip of it. So did I...

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> NOWHERE in your cut and paste research does it say it is a "drinkable sanitizer"! I maintain that your statement of such on a public forum for kids to read is both foolish and dangerous. Which is a reflection on who you are...


non toxic...


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 25, 2012)

F10 , could be a good mixer , wonder how it goes with rum


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok maybe my point is being missed here.... All I'm saying is f10 is a non toxic sanitizer safe for use around animals and its food grade. If used correctly there should be no problems..


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2012)

timantula said:


> Lol... I never said I sit down at night and knock back a few glasses of it... I was looking at using it in my food factory and the rep had a sip of it. So did I...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> non toxic...



So ignorant... Flouroacetate itself is non toxic.. know what happens within a fox when it's ingested? It becomes fluorocitrate that is toxic and kills the fox.

Just because something is non toxic it doesnt mean it is safe to drink or meant to be drunk.

Our stomachs, mouths etc, are lined with good bacteria. We know f10 kills most bacteria. So is it such a good idea to drink F10?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 25, 2012)

First answer in thread by JP2 is all that was required - thread closed and over.... Why on Earth must we have 4 pages to go through to find that the first answer given was the most accurate:

Refresher course:

Logs are fine un-treated. Mites do not free live. Ants can be a pain, but nests are usually visible. Sunlight doesn't kill nasties, unless using a magnifying glass... Cooking your log does not make it any more tasty. 

Log... Everybody loves LOG!


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

F this I give up, I'm not saying I know everything like you snowman, I guess I'm just trying to say.. It can be ingested in v small amounts without ill effects.

- - - Updated - - -

I've never recommend humans drink it....


----------



## Snowman (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know much. But I know bad advice when I read it.


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 25, 2012)

ok thats guys i might just wash it in hot water  
just to be safe.

Blake


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

It depends how ones mind processes that advice I spose.


----------

